
Onavo VPN app sends all traffic data to Facebook - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebooks-onavo-gives-social-media-firm-inside-peek-at-rivals-users-1502622003?ref=wsj
======
nailer
Anyone got a non-paywalled link?

~~~
brudgers
Elsewhere in Murdoch's media empire,
[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/08/13/facebooks-
ona...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/08/13/facebooks-onavo-gives-
social-media-firm-inside-peek-at-rivals-users.html)

